# A couple of questions about MIUI...



## FrontierProject (Mar 6, 2012)

MIUI 2.7.6 is listed as the latest version for the Droid X, why isn't there a single reference to it (or any version over 1.9) on Rootz?

does 2.7.6 have a softkey mod, a search brought me one for a 2.6.x version but that's it.

I haven't run MIUI in ages, will AltDrawer work with these new versions?

Does Chrome work in MIUI?


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

FrontierProject said:


> MIUI 2.7.6 is listed as the latest version for the Droid X, why isn't there a single reference to it (or any version over 1.9) on Rootz?
> 
> does 2.7.6 have a softkey mod, a search brought me one for a 2.6.x version but that's it.
> 
> ...


Dubbsy took it over. The new thread is here...

http://rootzwiki.com...ui-v4-dx-13013/

You can probably get your other questions answered in that thread as well. I would assume the softkey mod will work, but I'm not sure, and I don't know what AltDrawer is...

Also, here is the link to the older thread...

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18790-official-miuius-v4-2629-06292012-working-hwadatammspanoramabeats-audio/

They went back to 2.6.29 because 2.7.6 proved to be a little buggy and the previous version was more stable.


----------



## FrontierProject (Mar 6, 2012)

jsauder2 said:


> Dubbsy took it over. The new thread is here...
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...ui-v4-dx-13013/
> 
> ...


AltDrawer is a appdrawer app, since MIUI doesn't have one natively


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

FrontierProject said:


> AltDrawer is a appdrawer app, since MIUI doesn't have one natively


gotcha. I assume it would work then, but not sure. you can always just install nova, holo, or apex (or any other launcher) if it doesn't work.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------

